# question about the seeds



## soofaded (Mar 26, 2006)

the seeds im getting are stress weed seeds and they just come with the sack you buy i dont know how old these seeds are but will they still work if they are old? or seeds are just seeds


----------



## Hick (Mar 26, 2006)

..."_stress weed_" seeds..*??* 
Any bag seed is a gamble. They most likely weren't 'intintionally' seeded. Meaning steps were probably taken to avoid seeds forming. Accidental pollinations often comes from "rogue" male flowers(hermis). 
  On the other hand, I grew exclusively from "bag seed" for years, and produced some damn fine product. Bag seed is a great source for seeds, especially for "first grows" or inexperienced newbies. "IMO" choose from "good" sacks, look for mature seeds, and be vigilant for signs of hermophrasism. 
   Proper care and environmental conditions will yeild a good final product .."in most cases".


----------



## soofaded (Mar 26, 2006)

how can i tell if a seed looks good? i cant ive seen like Black seeds before haha and some brown ones


----------



## soofaded (Mar 26, 2006)

heres a picture of what stress weed is


----------



## blowslow23 (Jun 25, 2009)

if you want to plant a bag seed and want to know if its good squeeze the seed and if it breaks then the seed was no good but if it doesnt its acceptable to plant. dark colored seeds are usually the "strongest".


----------

